# Can 51600 be billed with 52327



## lamreed (Sep 23, 2011)

Procedure:
1) Cystoscopy
2) Position injected cystogram
3) Bilateral subureteric Deflux injection for urethral dilation

based on the above procedures would you bill for both 52327-50 & 51600?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes and if a three views were interpreted and reported,  I would also code 74430-26.


----------

